# Scribus und Schriften



## JennyJen (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab mich gerade als Mediengestalterin selbstständig gemacht und hab nun meine Probleme mit Scribus, da ich vorher nur auf Quark gearbeitet habe.
Wie kann ich Schriften in Scribus laden?
Ich hab zwar meinen Standart-Schriftenverwalter auf OS X.4, diese Schriften kann ich aber nicht in der Schriftauswahl in Scribus finden. Weiß jemand, wie ich das irgendwie managen kann?
Da ich schon ein paar Kunden habe, die natürlich auch bald Ergebnisse sehen wollen, muss ich natürlich auf bald was liefern. Ohne die richtigen Schriften im Layout sieht das natürlich arg blöd und unprofessionell aus. 

Wär lieb, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.
Danke
JennyJen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht, weil ich "Scribus" vorher noch nie
gehört habe.. Und habe herausgefunden, dass es ein OpenSource-DTP-Programm
für Linux ist, richtig?
Da ich diesbezüglich eher die Erfahrung eines Frosches beim Hindernislauf habe,
weiß ich nicht, ob Dir folgendes weiterhilft:



			
				http://www.easylinux.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2003/10/034-scribus/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Auswahl zeigt die Schriften, die auf Ihrem System installiert sind -- weitere können Sie aus dem Internet [2] herunterladen *und über das Kontrollzentrum installieren.*



Weiterhin soll es einen "Pfad" namens Bearbeiten/Voreinstellungen/Schriften geben,
vielleicht kannst Du daraus was ableiten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bißchen helfen.
Auf jeden Fall Danke, dass ich jetzt auch ein OpenSource-DTP-Programm kenne


----------



## JennyJen (6. Juli 2005)

ja, das mit dem DTP-Programm stimmt. Es wurde ursprünglich für Linux entwickelt, läuft jetzt aber auch auf OS X. 

Als Mediengestalter bin ich zwar in den Programmen gut, aber sobald es um das technische geht, hab ich keine Ahnung mehr.

Aber diese Funktion kann ich nirgends finden. Ja gut, mein Programm ist auf Englisch und ich bin kein Englischer Muttersprachler, aber ich denke, dass ich es soweit doch noch beherrsche. Wenn nicht, bitte korrigiert mich.
Es ist arg dringend. Und ich muss das irgendwie hinkriegen, da ich mir jetzt auch schon bei Linotype Schriften bestellt habe.

Danke aber für deine Hilfe.
JennyJen


----------

